# Solved: About Wii serial number - is this wrong or right forum?



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

I purchased a used Wii last week. It was obviously hardly used, books didn't look like they were ever opened, some parts still in sealed plastic bags, etc. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It works beautifully, not one problem, anywhere, it's connected to the www, everything is fine.

So I went to the Nintendo Club site (through my laptop) and wanted to register it with the serial number on the console to receive 'points'. I got the message "invalid serial number". WOuld that mean the serial number has already been registered? I kind of would expect it would then say 'serial number already registered'.

Any suggestions?

Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess it depends on how it's been typed in. Where are you getting the SN?


----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

From the bottom of the console. This is the ONLY sticker on the console. 

It has two letters and eight numbers and behind that there is one number inside a lined square.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't believe the one in the square is needed. From what I remember the serial number is 10 digits.


----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

The number on the console definitely has 8 digits and two capital letters in front of the digits.

However, on the box label is a 10 digits number with a marking in the same area: RVL S WFSP USZ. Is that more likely to be the SN?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

Uhuh, yep, that's what I was pretty sure of it was the serial number because it says 'Serial No.' in front of it. The one in the pic has 3 letters, mine has 2 letters, and 8 digits. 

When I fill that in the place for a sn on the Nintendo Club website it says 'invalid' number. I guess it has been registered before. It's just that 'invalid' doesn't make sense. It should be 'already used' or something like that.

Thank you for your time, I really appreciate it.

Regards,
Milli.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry I did have some text tehre but for some reason i deleted in error :/

I will try to register my Wii, then try to re-register it. If I get the same message, then we know that is the cause and at that point the website admin should be able to help.


----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

OKAY!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what is the complete URL (website?)


----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

This is the page before and after I sign in

https://club.nintendo.com/

M~.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It failed when I put the 10 digit in like yourself, but when I redid it with the number in the box to make it 11, it worked fine. I retried it again to see what message it will do and it says "You have already registered this system." so it looks like that last number is the key


----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

That's it!! I really should have tried that myself but I didn't and it worked, so thank you very very much!!! I didn't get extra coins but the warrenty was extended with 60 days, good deal!

Thanks again!!!

Regards,
Milli.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy gaming 

Don't forget to mark this solved on the top left


----------

